# SPO1 holster



## mook47 (Jul 14, 2007)

what is a good holster for the spo1? taking a handgun course and having a hard time finding one.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

*Holster Options...*

Unfortunately, there's more bad news concerning holsters for the SP-01 than good news. Not many manufacturers have jumped on board and started producing holsters for this popular Czech pistol. A couple have and their products are worth mentioning.

The best leather IWB or OWB holsters for a stock SP-01 are manufactured by High Noon Holsters in Florida. They are pricey (approaching $100 depending on the model) but they are rock solid and a pleasure to wear. There's also a lead-time for holsters from High Noon. Because they manufacture the holster only after it's requested, it _will_ take several months to arrive at your mailbox.

Everybody likes talking about the Blade Tech holsters for the SP-01. Mostly they are speaking of the competition DOH (Drop-Offset Holster) that is excellent for timed competition shooting but not for concealed carry. Blade Tech also has a holster for the SP-01 with the "Stingray" belt attachment for concealed carry, a very stable platform. Both holsters are made from the thermoplastic Kydex. Beware with a leather belt as the Stingray belt attachment will wear the attractive finish off your belt after repeated mounts and dismounts.

If you are like me and would like the option of carrying the pistol defensively with an accessory on the rail, you are currently out of luck as far as I know. I am exploring making my own Kydex tactical holster that will allow me to carry the SP-01 Tactical with a Viridian laser/light combo in a concealed manner. If I succeed, I'll let you know the outcome. (if you're interested)

I wish you luck and fear my reply is too late to matter for you but, just in case, I thought I'd add some info to your arsenal.

Best of luck.


----------

